# Isis pharma feedback



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi just wondering if anyone has used isis pharmaceuticals gear before and how do you rate it??

Ive got there TRI TREN 150 & TEST CYPIONATE 250


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I used there tren ace last year and it was spot on IMO, good stuff


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

i used a bit of isis last year, test 400 and some of the 350mg sust blend they do... did what it was supposed to to be fair, couldn't fault it tbh.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

gmofkin said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has used isis pharmaceuticals gear before and how do you rate it??
> 
> Ive got there TRI TREN 150 & TEST CYPIONATE 250


My brother's running there tri deca & test e and making some really good gains mate 

Also had a mate run there Tri tren last year with pro alpha test e and made very good gains 

ive used there test e my self and pip was horrendous but it did the job


----------



## venomx (Apr 18, 2010)

Gave me bad pip.. and a flu so bad that all i wanted to do was sleep. these symptoms were also noted by a few others on here and one on another forum.

Probably dosed correctly though as it gave good gains, but made me feel like ****.. switched labs and thankfully no more pip or 'flu'.

The fact it gives way too much PIP and flu like symptoms in some must be down to poor purification/not being made properly which is enough reason to steer away from it IMO. stick to human grade and you wont get these problems.


----------



## gmofkin (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice but you cant get tren in human grade or am i wring? Fort it was only sold ugl


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Its a solid lab , using the prop at moment and its gtg ....


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

venomx said:


> Gave me bad pip.. and a flu so bad that all i wanted to do was sleep. these symptoms were also noted by a few others on here and one on another forum.
> 
> Probably dosed correctly though as it gave good gains, but made me feel like ****.. switched labs and thankfully no more pip or 'flu'.
> 
> The fact it gives way too much PIP and flu like symptoms in some must be down to poor purification/not being made properly which is enough reason to steer away from it IMO. stick to human grade and you wont get these problems.


The problem with 'human grade' or pharmaceutical grade steroids though is the large number of fakes that are produced and sold, even over the counter in countries where the purchasing of certain steroids is legal,

this IMO is enough reason to use UGL meds instead, although you can't guarantee dosages, i've always felt there's less chance of getting cooking oil,

just my opinion though..


----------



## venomx (Apr 18, 2010)

tom17 said:


> The problem with 'human grade' or pharmaceutical grade steroids though is the large number of fakes that are produced and sold, even over the counter in countries where the purchasing of certain steroids is legal,
> 
> .


unigen for example have a unique code assigned to each batch and you can enter it on their website to make sure its authentic. This eradicates the possibility of receiving a fake, i understand other labs may not have the same measures though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Isis pip is like getting kicked by a mule!

As said though it did its job perfectly well.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there PIP on all the injects, Or just Tren and Prop as there the ones that give me gripe


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lee Maggs said:


> I've used tri tren 150, test 400 & test 350. All good gains but really bad pip


i had terrible pip with tri tren,but the newer ones with isis stamped on the stopper had no pip,,ive never had

any pip with the 400 or 350,(using now) so i think its more an individual thing tbh..


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Did 2.5ml tren e....

No pip.... Can't comment on results yet.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Some pip on most jabs, more likely with the prop, but the prop seems really good and great value, training intensity shoots up and libido skyrockets for me


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Isis are as good as most UGL'S


----------



## Frank-D-Tank (Oct 5, 2012)

Definitely a lot more energy & sense of well being using test 400 agreed with bad pip first jab into my glute actually was fine & smooth until a few days later i had grapefruit on my ass haha but next jab into my thigh had bad pain while injecting post injection pain lasted only 48 hrs tho with no lumps so def gonna be pinning quads for sure from now on eating more but it seems the t400 keeps me up & we all need our sleep to grow so a few vallys do the trick just had a question of my own without jacking this thread does Valium decrease muscle gain? & also if anyone can verify if there t400 is also clear in color & has isis writtin around the metal or foil or whatever under a light blue cap website has been down for a while so can't verify anything but energy strength is there for now any input would be appreciated cheers brothers.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah it has ISIS stamped around the foil and the plastic cap is a light blue colour..I believe the older batches were a dark blue cap.


----------



## Frank-D-Tank (Oct 5, 2012)

Cheers Dazza, have u finished a cycle what did u think? I'm feeling good so far too early to notice any gains yet besides strength but will be throwing in some dbol @ 40mg pd currently doing 1.5ml EW & if anyone else has any input regarding other questions in my post feel free to spit some knowledge cheers.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Reviving this thread to throw in some feedback I have on ISIS Test Prop

Been running 1ml shot every 3 days as a cruise between other cycles and I am not really feeling anything at all. Normally I know when I am 'on' as I get insane pumps, skin texture changes and strength and size sky rocket.

Admittedly I am not running as much as a full cycle, but I thought i would feel something, but its like I am not doing anything at all

If I could take ProHormones without them making me feel as sick as a dog (I have tried all different types too and the same happened with all of them) I would take them as they are the only thing I have taken recently that seemed to reproduce the results I got from the cycles (Sust, Deca, Cyp, Anabol) 10+ years ago


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frank-D-Tank said:


> Cheers Dazza, have u finished a cycle what did u think? I'm feeling good so far too early to notice any gains yet besides strength but will be throwing in some dbol @ 40mg pd currently doing 1.5ml EW & if anyone else has any input regarding other questions in my post feel free to spit some knowledge cheers.


Sorry just seen your reply as you didn't tag me lol

Yeah finished my cycle..just about to finish pct now I've lost the vascularity from my veins compared to when I was on cycle.

I rate Isis gear I've used the test e 250 2ml per week, tri tren 150 @ 300mg a week and also the testonon 350mg did 2ml of that when couldn't get the test e.. was good.

I did get a lot more spots on my back with the testonon 350 but obviously that's due to the higher dose of test 700mg compared to 500mg test e.

Although I'm going to try pro chem one rip and also zafa sustanon on my next cycle will use 1ml sus along with the one rip. Then once used 2 vials of one rip will up to 2ml of the zafa sus per week.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am using Isis Tren and Prop at the moment and finding very good. Getting some pip the day I put in but nothing I cant handle.


----------



## Alexg5130 (Mar 9, 2013)

Quick q guys. Isis colours red? I'll put a pic up so u can later not too sure bout it tbh... Looks legit tho...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Isis promastren is awesome


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone got any pic of there isis? Iam sure the first time I used it the hologram was small?? Now it's big and can be peeled back??


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I've had it with hologram without it with scratch panel with out it with different coloured tops it's all g2g

Just ordered in my 3rd lot of Isis consisting of

T 400

Test p

Tri deca

Tri Tren

Masteron

Going to a good winter  it is my labs of choice


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

You got any pics of your gear??


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> You got any pics of your gear??


I can't do pictures on my phone mate and we don't have the laptop here at the minute.

But it's all the same (ie no variations) there recent 2012 batches, light tops with circles logo embossed, Isis on the crimp lid, no verification stickers (presume they don''t bother as the sites gone) hologram on box.

I suppose the only criticism I can make about the lab is the packing has been a bit inconsistent.


----------



## m3power (Oct 31, 2011)

Only tried the test 400 quite a bit if pip on first few jabs but painless after the first few . Had test flu with the first few also but fine now . I've had boxes with scratch off code and boxes with peel off label and boxes with none at all .

had light blue and dark blue flip of lids some with isis stamped on the metal crimp on top all have been legit good gear been slow to kick in for me .

A Friend has used isis dbol says he feels 40mg of these are more potent than 60mg of blue hearts just his opinion!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

used there test 400, test prop and there tren ace. used there 400 twice. very good test. always felt better than other tests I have used. im on there prop and tren now. 4weeks in up 13-14lbs libido is ridiculous. slight pip but nothing too bad


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Why would you use them with all the above differences??? That in my eyes is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> Why would you use them with all the above differences??? That in my eyes is just asking for trouble.


Why? Because the gear is the best from any ugl I've used, the packing may change a little but the vials dont the labels don't and they would be a mission to fake. Like i said before lab of choice


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Very good lab imo, was a bit pippy but I'd take that when the gear is good.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm surprised of all the pip complaints I honestly not had any pip at all from any of there gear and from memory I've run 6-7 different compounds from Isis


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> I'm surprised of all the pip complaints I honestly not had any pip at all from any of there gear and from memory I've run 6-7 different compounds from Isis


Which ones of their's u tried?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> I'm surprised of all the pip complaints I honestly not had any pip at all from any of there gear and from memory I've run 6-7 different compounds from Isis


what doses have you had to run compared with other labs pal?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I used the promastren bad pip every jab


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I used the promastren bad pip every jab


Is this lab still GTG?

seen few negative reviews on here lately..


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

still gtg


----------

